# Anyone tried operations?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Im going doctors on monday for the 8th time this year. Ive been doing research into alot of operations to try to solve this issue, has anyone else had or heard of anyone who has had an operation in this field? Was it successful?

17, Smart kid but dropping out of school if this isnt fixed soon.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I dont think you can get an operation to rid of the smell...would be so much easier if we could.There's an American saying'what doesnt kill you will make you stronger''..this will make you stronger


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

ive got an appointment this coming wednesday, im hopefully getting a dynamic mri of the pelvic floor. if it shows up a prolapse then there are surgical options.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Please move over to this forum, because this is about the operation I was talking about.

NEW FORUM HERE


----------

